# Sunday Special - Holidays and Observances



## luckytrim (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunday Special - Holidays and  Observances




I give you the date, or a bit of info,  you give me the  rest.................
1. February 2......
2. Feb. 14
3. March 17
4. May 5
5. Second Sunday in May
6. Last Monday in May
7. Third Sunday in June
8. November 1st
9. November 2nd
10. November 3rd (England)
11. December 26th (Canada & England)
12. November 11
(Hint; ‘Kilroy was Here’)
13. Holiday represented by 44 candles
14. First Sunday, after the first full moon after the Spring  Equinox
15. 6th Sunday of Lent
16. Day before Ash Wednesday
17. First Monday in September
18. July 14 (France)
19. June 14
20. Children collect for UNICEF on this holiday
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Groundhog Day
2. Valentine's Day
3. St. Patrick's Day
4. Cinco de Mayo
5. Mother's Day
6. Memorial Day
7. Father's Day
8. All saints Day
9. All Souls Day (Day of the Dead)
10. Guy Fawkes Day
11. Boxing Day
12. Veteran's Day
13. Hanukkah
14. Easter
15. Palm Sunday
16. Mardi Gras (Shrove Tuesday, Fat Tuesday)
17. Labor Day
18. Bastille Day
19. Flag day
20. Halloween


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve never heard of Hanukkah being represented by 44 candles! Last time I celebrated, it was eight.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 24, 2019)

There are at least *44 candles* in each  box of Hanukkah candles, enough for one person to light the Hanukkah according to tradition every night. Some  boxes include extra candles as they tend to break easily


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 24, 2019)

Correction - #10 s/b  "November 5th"


----------

